# Couch to DK on a Walmart Bike



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

https://youtu.be/3s5s_ULPMQA


----------



## rm -rf (Feb 27, 2006)

Rashadabd said:


> https://youtu.be/3s5s_ULPMQA


Huh? It's a $3000 Ultegra bike. And the guy is not a couch sitting guy.
clickbait headline. This is an ad.

Ha, all the Dirty Kanza videos have drone footage. They'll be buzzing everywhere along the route as more videos are produced.


----------



## rideit (Feb 8, 2005)

This is MUCH more inspiring

https://theradavist.com/2019/06/tea...vel-performance-art-installation-does-kanzaz/


----------

